# New to smoking - just bought a Brinkman Trailmaster.



## bumchutney (May 1, 2014)

Hello UK smokers,

I just bought a Brinkman Trailmaster, and my virgin smoking attempt went pretty well.  I smoked two big turkey legs marinaded in Louisiana sauce, and I was pretty pleased with the results.  Crispy skin, and succulent meat!  (You'll have to excuse the 'kid on Christmas morning' face!)













IMG_20140425_124124.jpg



__ bumchutney
__ Apr 27, 2014






I have bought some short ribs, a joint of brisket, and a rolled pork belly for the bank holiday weekend.  Any tips on cooking those items in a set up like mine would be well appreciated!

I've invested in a Webber needle thermometer, but am a little confused as to the flashing animal symbols on it!  Any of you used them?  My toddler daughter ripped up the bloody manual haha!

I have already read in previous posts in SMF that I need to get some heat proof caulk to sort out the leeks on my Brinkman, so plan to do so soon.

All the best,

Louis.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2014)

Well!  Hello Louis.  Am sending some PM's your way to help you get started.  The pork belly I am sure you will be fine with but that brisket joint is gonna give you some trouble.  Glad you are getting stuck in.  Have you seen the threads about our weekend get together?  Below are some links you might be interested in.  We would love to have you and your other half ( and daughter ) there.  Great opportunity to share tips and learn tricks.  Hope you can make it.  If you have any questions just shoot me a PM.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160115/u-k-members-smokin-weekend

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160652/members-weekend-links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/161265/possible-events-for-our-august-meet


----------



## bumchutney (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Danny. I really like the sound of the annual meet, but it will have to be next year, as I have another baby in the way haha. I need to use my holiday to stay home and help the Mrs! Thanks for the heads up with the brisket!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2014)

Hello Louis.  Glad to help.  You will be missed.  Have you, the missus and the 2 lovely children  pencilled in for the next meet.  Glad to have you as a member.

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (May 3, 2014)

hi louis

i see you have access to costco uk ,i looked at those smokers the other week ,if you seal it up it will  be a good bbq and last years ,as for the short ribs ,brisket and rolled belly of pork i would say they will cook ok together as they are all best cooked low and slow 225-250 fahrenheit but all will need different amounts of cooking ,for brisket smoke until 195f internal temp pork belly (if pulling 200f) and try

3,2,1 technique on the ribs


----------



## wade (May 13, 2014)

Hi Louis

Don't try to much at once until you feel more confident. It is too easy to rush and nothing turn out particularly well. Whatever you do remember to document it as you go. Rub composition or brand, marinading times, smoker temperature and cooking time etc.. Then when it works out perfectly you will be able to reproduce it. If it does not (shock! horror!) then you will know what to tweak to improve it.


----------



## odb69 (May 13, 2014)

thank god, thought I was alone here!

Bought the same one myself from Costco...only thing is I broke the thermometer :(


----------



## smokerpaul (May 18, 2014)

ODB69 said:


> thank god, thought I was alone here!
> 
> Bought the same one myself from Costco...only thing is I broke the thermometer :(


you will be able to replace it easily from a well known auction site but i would recommend getting a digital thermometer like a maverick etc as dial thermometers set in the lids are generally not that accurate compared to a digital probe positioned on the cooking grate (sometimes 50 degrees f difference between them)


----------



## kc5tpy (May 18, 2014)

Hello Louis and ODB, Paul has you sorted here.  Those therms are almost useless.  Get a good digital dual probe therm.  That way you know the temp in the cooking chamber and the IT of the meat.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smd bbq team (May 21, 2014)

Hey Louis, Glad you made the same purchase a s we made and what a Bargin Costco were offering . 

We have had about 10 different smokes with out Brinkmann Trailmaster now with a different fuel combo every time. 

I can safely say we have found that the best fuel so far is the Australian Heat Beads although a little on the expensive side well worth it. Please see below for some of our results.

Happy Smoking !













IMG_8435.JPG



__ smd bbq team
__ May 21, 2014
__
brisket



















IMG_8169.JPG



__ smd bbq team
__ May 21, 2014
__
pastrami



















IMG_8342.JPG



__ smd bbq team
__ May 21, 2014
__
beef-ribs



















IMG_8332.JPG



__ smd bbq team
__ May 21, 2014


----------

